# I found a 281



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

I was offered $300 (including shipping) for this frame, headset and seatpost. It's a 51cm. Should be able to fit me (I'm 5'6"). has 6000km on the frame. What do you think? I'm thining it's a steal!!! My other option would be to get a new 481SL. 

From a previous post by Henry, seems like the 281 may be a bit more comfortable on longer rides. 

Where can I get a Look fork to fit the frame and how much will that set me back? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

innatehealer said:


> I was offered $300 (including shipping) for this frame, headset and seatpost. It's a 51cm. Should be able to fit me (I'm 5'6"). has 6000km on the frame. What do you think? I'm thining it's a steal!!! My other option would be to get a new 481SL.
> 
> From a previous post by Henry, seems like the 281 may be a bit more comfortable on longer rides.
> 
> ...


If you don't buy it, I will.... That is a great deal on a 281. You can get a new 1" LOOK fork on Ebay for as low as $100. There are LDS forks with an aluminum steerer for around $100 and all carbon HCS forks for $150-$200


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*fork*

Hi Dave,

How do I know if I need a 4 or 4.5 cm rake?

Thanks.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*You'll need a fork with the right rake.*

It looks like a 45mm is what you need.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*fork and stem*

In addition tot he rake question...

I found a couple Look 1 inch full carbon forks on e-bay selling around the $100 range so i may purchase one of those to go along with the frame.

Also, do I need a special stem to attach to the 1" fork? Will the FSA K-force stem work with a 1 inch fork? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Most 1 1/8" stems have a sleeve that allows them to work on 1" steerers. I can't speak for the K force. It might even be a 1" but I haven't seen a pure 1" stem in a couple of years. Most are 1 1/8 with a sleeve.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*Dave*

Thanks for the advice Dave,

One more question for ya... would you be able to confirm that the rake of the fork I'm lookin for would be a 45mm vs a 40mm? What is the diff in handeling between the two? I see the 2005 481 comes with a 43mm rake yet I'm looking at a Look HSC-3 all Carbon fork on e-bay (Item number: 7137235051) with a 40 mm rake for $100. Do you know how the performance will be effected between the two rakes?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

innatehealer said:


> Thanks for the advice Dave,
> 
> One more question for ya... would you be able to confirm that the rake of the fork I'm lookin for would be a 45mm vs a 40mm? What is the diff in handeling between the two? I see the 2005 481 comes with a 43mm rake yet I'm looking at a Look HSC-3 all Carbon fork on e-bay (Item number: 7137235051) with a 40 mm rake for $100. Do you know how the performance will be effected between the two rakes?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


In the past LOOK frames used a 45mm rake fork on smaller models while the larger models used a 40mm. I'm assuming LOOK split the difference on newer models and went with 43mm for all. I ride a 51cm frame too but I've never ridden a 51cm with a 40mm fork so I can't comment on performance. You might have a little more toe overlap


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Check out this link below. It explains rake and what they call trail. Helpful info.

http://anvilbikes.com/story.php?news_ID=49&catID=3




innatehealer said:


> Thanks for the advice Dave,
> 
> One more question for ya... would you be able to confirm that the rake of the fork I'm lookin for would be a 45mm vs a 40mm? What is the diff in handeling between the two? I see the 2005 481 comes with a 43mm rake yet I'm looking at a Look HSC-3 all Carbon fork on e-bay (Item number: 7137235051) with a 40 mm rake for $100. Do you know how the performance will be effected between the two rakes?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

That's a great article. 

I'm going to opt for the 45mm vs 40mm rake Look fork in order to give me more stability and comfort. 

Cheers.


----------

